# tildes - Salome/Salomé



## Vanest

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda acerca del uso de las tildes en inglés. Es decir, cuando estoy escribiendo un documento en inglés, y por ahí tengo que usar una palabra en español (sobre todo nombres propios) que lleva tilde, ¿debo poner la tilde o no? Por ejemplo: "The girl's name was Salomé/Salome". 

En alguna otra ocasión ya habíamos dicutido en estos foros acerca de otra situación un poco parecida, que es si un nombre propio (de una ciudad) se encuentra en un país agloparlante, ¿se debe poner la tilde al escribir en español a pesar de que su uso en inglés ya haya eliminado la tilde? Por ejemplo: Los Ángeles. Concluimos en ese hilo que cuando que se escribe el documento en *español *se debe tildar, pero, cuando se escribe en *inglés* no se debe tildar.

Y traigo esto a colación porque me parece relacionado... si los lugares o las personas a los cuales me estoy refiriendo están o viven en un país de hablahispana, ¿¡qué debo hace con las tildes?!!! 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Cannister7

Hola,

Yo creo que se debe poner las tildes, mismo si estas escribiendo en Ingles, por que el nombre es el nombre, y eso no se traduce al Ingles...si el nombre se iba a traducir porque no pondrias 'His name was John' , cuando su nombre era Juan? Yo se que a vaces la gente hacen eso pero yo no creo que es buena idea


----------



## Vanest

Gracias Cannister7 por tu respuesta. Sí, yo estoy de acuerdo contigo en que es mejor no traducir un nombre propio porque muchas veces ni siquiera hay equivalentes en otro idioma y, por lo tanto, uno terminaría traduciendo unos nombres y no otros, lo cual equivaldría a un estilo no muy 'pulcro', digamos. 
Mi pregunta iba más hacia conservar o no la tilde. Tú dices que al ser parte del nombre, se la debería poner, pero... ¡no hay tildes en inglés! 
Supongamos que estamos hablando de un idioma que no tiene los mismos símbolos, es decir, el abecedario nuestro. Por ejemplo, queremos escribir un nombre de una persona japonesa o árabe... ¿qué hacer? Se escribe como suena en inglés, como 'Yamamoto'. No se escribe en los caracteres originales porque nadie los entendería. 
Entonces, si la tilde es un caracter español (y de otros idiomas tabmién) que no se entiende en inglés, ¿para que conservarla? ¡Qué lío! Quisiera saber si hay reglas al respecto, para ya no confundirme tanto.


----------



## ghoti

If a Spanish (or French) word has become common in English, it often loses its accent. Los Angeles, Therese of Lisieux, Teresa of Avila, Maria, etc. You can usually find these words in the dictionary. If the letter would be pronounced far differently if it did not have an accent, however, the accent is retained. The only one that comes to mind is the tilde over an n: Señor Wences. 

In today’s world, where we all seem to be bending over backward to accommodate the “other,” however, you might ask someone if they want to retain an accent in their name if it is written in an English-language document (like Salomé or even María).


----------



## Vanest

Thnak you Ghoti. So basically, there are no fixed rules for foreign words written in English and keeping the tilde or not is pretty much optional... but, in your opinion, and for the conservation of the same style throughout the document, would you keep the tildes or not?


----------



## Soy Yo

There was an article in yesterday's paper about why we have not traditionally put tildes on names and foreign words in U.S. newspapers.  The wire services (AP and UPI) apparently have had longstanding policies.  I don't have the article with me, but one of the services is more open to doing this than the other.

Among the reasons not to:  generally the newspaper staff does not know enough of the foreign language (if any) to guarantee consistency and correctness.

If I haven't thrown the paper away, I'll pass the info along.  Perhaps someone else has seen it.


----------



## AuPhinger

Personally, I will use accent marks where appropriate.  When writing 'Los Angeles' in English, no.  However, when transcribing a Spanish name that uses one, yes.

For many years, mechanical reproduction processes made this very difficult---remember typewriters?  It was not so simple then.  For many years, my father simply had two typewriters, side-by-side (My parents were in Central and South America for 20+ years).  And then came along the Apple II, and he could truly write bilengually!  I still remember how excited he was with his first Brother electronic typewriter.  It must have been over 20 years ago, at a cost of over US$200 then, but what freedom it gave him!


----------



## Vanest

Soy Yo said:


> Among the reasons not to:  generally the newspaper staff does not know enough of the foreign language (if any) to guarantee consistency and correctness.


Thank you Soy Yo. This reason that you mention makes a lot of sense. But, As a Spanish speaker I don't think it would be right for me to 'shield myself' behind it! I *know* when to put a tilde and failing to do it is just laziness... BUT, tildes don't change the pronunciation in English anyway, do they? I'm still confused!


----------



## Vanest

quote=AuPhinger;1647190]Personally, I will use accent marks where appropriate. When writing 'Los Angeles' in English, no. However, when transcribing a Spanish name that uses one, yes.
Yes... but what is the real difference? They are both proper nouns in Spanish. I guess the difference comes through use, but I would put an accent on Los Angeles when written in an English document, but I was emphatically told NOT to.
For many years, mechanical reproduction processes made this very difficult---remember typewriters? It was not so simple then. For many years, my father simply had two typewriters, side-by-side (My parents were in Central and South America for 20+ years). And then came along the Apple II, and he could truly write bilengually! I still remember how excited he was with his first Brother electronic typewriter. It must have been over 20 years ago, at a cost of over US$200 then, but what freedom it gave him![/quote]
And about the typewriters... yes I remember. And I always like to repeat what my Spanish teacher told us: "Si sus máquinas de escribir no tienen tildes, ¡pónganles a mano!!!!"


----------



## ghoti

Vanest - Your Spanish teacher sounds like what we would call a tough cookie!

Goldfinger makes a good point. In the old days of typewriters (and at newspapers, Linotype machines), for the most part you simply *couldn't* use accents. Now that everything is computerized, it's much easier to put them in. But there are traditions (like no accent in Los Angeles). 

If you're using a stylebook, follow its suggestions. Some stylebooks, for example, permit accents in French or Spanish words used in English, but not Czech or Polish. If you are not using a stylebook, first look in the dictionary. Whatever you do, try for consistency throughout a document. If a word has an accent one time, it should have it when you next use it. 

In general, I'd say if the word can be read and understood without accents, write it without the accents in regular English-language documents. (Legal documents may need to be handled differently.)


----------



## Vanest

Well, thank you all for your help! I guess consistency throughout a document is the most important thing. Whether or not I put the tilde I guess is optional if I'm not using a stylebook.


----------



## Cannister7

Voy a anadir una cosa mas vanest. Dices que las tildes en Ingles no cambian la pronunciacion, y eso es cierto, pero si dices que no se entienden, no estoy de acuerdo...creo que la mayoridad, o sino la mayoridad, una gran proporcion de gente, tiene a lo menos una idea, del efecto que tiene una tilde, por conocer un poco de otras idiomas. Existen en Espanol, en Frances, y aunque no se tanto de los otros idiomas latinos pero me imagino que tal vez existen en Italiano o Portugues tambien.

Por eso estamos, los angloparlantes, bastante acostumbrados a verlas, y sambemos mas o menos, que en el parte de la palabra que tiene una tilde, tenemos que poner el estres. Eso entonces, nos ayuda pronunciar bien, nombres que tal vez, no conocemos.

Pero tu observacion sobre las idiomas con caracteres diferentes a los nuestros me hizo pensar...y no se que concluir!


----------



## AuPhinger

ghoti said:


> Vanest -
> 
> Goldfinger makes a good point. In the old days of typewriters (and at newspapers, Linotype machines), for the most part you simply *couldn't* use accents. Now that everything is computerized, it's much easier to put them in. But there are traditions (like no accent in Los Angeles).



Aja, sharp eye, Vanest!


----------



## ghoti

Cannister7 - Accents in some languages mark stress (Spanish, for instance), but not necessarily in others. In French they are less likely to mark stress, and sometimes have other functions (like a circumflex marking an "s" that dropped ages ago). My personal preference is to put them in if they belong, but sometimes that comes across as awfully pedantic. (Look how much *I* know, you poor commoners!) Lucky for me I usually have to work with a stylebook, which saves me from myself.

Cheers!


----------



## andym

Vanest 

We are generally pretty poor at retaining the accents. That's partly through ignorance and partly because Microsoft have made it so hard for people to use them (and most journalists probably use Windows machines).

We are pretty good at maintaining the pronunciation. english spelling and pronunciation are so inconsistent that we have learn both how a word is spelt and ho to pronounce it.

So it's 'cafay' not 'cayf'. 'Riskay' not 'reesk'. 'Emigray' not 'emeegrr'. 'Manyana' not 'manana' (to rhyme with banana) etc etc.

I'm afraid that the advice as to whether to use the accent is also inconsistent. If the word has been assimilated into english, or is in the process of being assimilated, then don't use the accent ('cafe' would be an example). It's not wrong but people might think you pretentious - but it depends on how common the word is: you could get away with 'risqué' but not so easily with 'café. 

However if you are deliberately using a word that is foreign then use the accent. Examples would be

mañana
deraciné (rootless/uprooted)
soigné (well-groomed)

Sorry that's not easy advice to follow!


----------



## Cannister7

Ghoti. I take your point about, accents. I was generalising a bit in talking about stress., but I think it's true for example, that it would help a lot of the 'general public' myself included, to see, for example an acute accent on a French word which ended in e, as a guide on pronunciation.

Your username by the way...my father was forever showing that one to people, and I seem to have picked it up myself..although most people I try it out on, don't seem to be as amused or impressed as I hope! oh well.


----------



## Sandro Amancio

Para Vanest:

Por lo menos cuando se trate de nombres propios de ciudades, lugares varios, de calles, de nombres de personas, de empresas, prevalecen la ortografía original. No importa si estamos escribiendo en qué idioma. George Bush nunca será Jorge Arbusto, ni Buenos Aires será Good Airs, ni Sao Paulo será Saint Paul. 

Tema interesante para tratar en extensión.

SANDRO AMANCIO


----------



## Andreotti

Para Vanest:

Si los diccionarios, que son una herramienta vital —no importa la materia— fueran la solución a nuestras dudas cotidianas, entonces, no comprendo por qué las dudas sobre el empleo de las tildes. Definitivamente la lectura, mucha lectura, la investigación y el intercambio del conocimiento son fuentes enriquecedoras. De paso, como puedo verlo, sí que ayudarían a mejorar la ortografía en Español. 

Cordialmente a sus órdenes,

ANDREOTTI
ANDRE


----------



## Vanest

Andreotti said:


> Para Vanest:
> 
> Si los diccionarios, que son una herramienta vital —no importa la materia— fueran la solución a nuestras dudas cotidianas, entonces, no comprendo por qué las dudas sobre el empleo de las tildes. Definitivamente la lectura, mucha lectura, la investigación y el intercambio del conocimiento son fuentes enriquecedoras. De paso, como puedo verlo, sí que ayudarían a mejorar la ortografía en Español.
> 
> Cordialmente a sus órdenes,
> 
> ANDREOTTI
> ANDRE


Hola Andreotti:

¡No sé por qué me diriges este comentario directamente a mí! No creo que los diccionarios sean la solución a todas las dudas cotidianas, razón por la cuál pregunté acerca del uso de las tildes en inglés en este foro. Resulta que no todas las palabras de idiomas extranjeros, en especial los nombres propios, constan en los diccionarios, (como es lógico de suponer). Además, no sé a qué viene tu comentario acerca de mojorar la ortografía en español, ¿me 'pillaste' en un error? Pues dímelo de frente. Saludos,

Vanest


----------



## SFO

andym said:


> However if you are deliberately using a word that is foreign then use the accent. Examples would be
> 
> mañana
> deraciné (rootless/uprooted)
> soigné (well-groomed)



At least here in California, I wouldn't use a tilde on manana, since the word is commonly used.  Like "see you manana".

Saludos!


----------



## Andreotti

Hola Vanest: En medio de este agitado cosmos y Torre de Babel que constituye el Foro de _WordReference_ he podido observar la secuencia sobre el tema de las tildes.  Veamos: Alguien, cuyo nombre se me escapa, salió al escenario en dos ocasiones para prestar su amable concurso con una serie de anotaciones sobre ciertos vocablos —nombres propios— que admiten traducción y otros que no. De manera inexplicable, en ambos casos la reacción de Vanest tenía tintes de confrontación y de autoestima maltratada. Palabras más, palabras menos, concluía usted que _“para eso están los Diccionarios”_. Y que más bien prefería el concepto de alguien cuya lengua nativa fuera el inglés.  No obstante los mejores propósitos del corresponsal en cuestión —con todo y sus elocuentes ejemplos, recomendaciones y correctas maneras de plantearlos— en mensaje dirigido a mí, que encuentro bien contradictorio, consigna usted: _“Resulta que no todas las palabras de idiomas extranjeros, en especial los nombres propios, constan en los diccionarios, (como es lógico de suponer)”_. ¿Qué era, entonces, lo que muy comedidamente sugería aquel interlocutor? De veras, ¡no entiendo nada! En cuanto a mi acotación, ahora responde usted en el mismo tono y remata con un contundente “_¿me 'pillaste' en un error? Pues dímelo de frente_”.  Sobre una última formulación suya acerca del tema, con todo respeto y a la espera de no suscitar reacciones del mismo talante, debo señalar que me parece indescifrable: _“However if you are deliberately using a word that is foreign then use the accent. __Examples would be mañana deraciné (rootless/uprooted) soigné (well-groomed) At least here in __California__, I wouldn't use a tilde on manana, since the word is commonly used.  Like "see you manana"._ Atentamente, *ANDREOTTI*


----------



## Andreotti

Vanest said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda acerca del uso de las tildes en inglés. Es decir, cuando estoy escribiendo un documento en inglés, y por ahí tengo que usar una palabra en español (sobre todo nombres propios) que lleva tilde, ¿debo poner la tilde o no? Por ejemplo: "The girl's name was Salomé/Salome".
> 
> En alguna otra ocasión ya habíamos dicutido en estos foros acerca de otra situación un poco parecida, que es si un nombre propio (de una ciudad) se encuentra en un país agloparlante, ¿se debe poner la tilde al escribir en español a pesar de que su uso en inglés ya haya eliminado la tilde? Por ejemplo: Los Ángeles. Concluimos en ese hilo que cuando que se escribe el documento en *español *se debe tildar, pero, cuando se escribe en *inglés* no se debe tildar.
> 
> Y traigo esto a colación porque me parece relacionado... si los lugares o las personas a los cuales me estoy refiriendo están o viven en un país de hablahispana, ¿¡qué debo hace con las tildes?!!!
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


 


Andreotti said:


> Hola Vanest:En medio de este agitado cosmos y Torre de Babel que constituye el Foro de _WordReference_ he podido observar la secuencia sobre el tema de las tildes. Veamos: Alguien, cuyo nombre se me escapa, salió al escenario en dos ocasiones para prestar su amable concurso con una serie de anotaciones sobre ciertos vocablos —nombres propios— que admiten traducción y otros que no. De manera inexplicable, en ambos casos la reacción de Vanest tenía tintes de confrontación y de autoestima maltratada. Palabras más, palabras menos, concluía usted que _“para eso están los Diccionarios”_. Y que más bien prefería el concepto de alguien cuya lengua nativa fuera el inglés. No obstante los mejores propósitos del corresponsal en cuestión —con todo y sus elocuentes ejemplos, recomendaciones y correctas maneras de plantearlos— en mensaje dirigido a mí, que encuentro bien contradictorio, consigna usted: _“Resulta que no todas las palabras de idiomas extranjeros, en especial los nombres propios, constan en los diccionarios, (como es lógico de suponer)”_. ¿Qué era, entonces, lo que muy comedidamente sugería aquel interlocutor? De veras, ¡no entiendo nada!En cuanto a mi acotación, ahora responde usted en el mismo tono y remata con un contundente “_¿me 'pillaste' en un error? Pues dímelo de frente_”. Sobre una última formulación suya acerca del tema, con todo respeto y a la espera de no suscitar reacciones del mismo talante, debo señalar que me parece indescifrable: _“However if you are deliberately using a word that is foreign then use the accent. __Examples would be mañana deraciné (rootless/uprooted) soigné (well-groomed) At least here in __California__, I wouldn't use a tilde on manana, since the word is commonly used. Like "see you manana"._Atentamente,*ANDREOTTI*


----------



## Vanest

Andreotti said:


> Veamos: Alguien, cuyo nombre se me escapa, salió al escenario en dos ocasiones para prestar su amable concurso con una serie de anotaciones sobre ciertos vocablos —nombres propios— que admiten traducción y otros que no. De manera inexplicable, en ambos casos la reacción de Vanest tenía tintes de confrontación y de autoestima maltratada.
> *¿En dónde? ¿De qué hablas? Sí es así, ¿por qué no pusiste la cita exacta?*
> Palabras más, palabras menos, concluía usted que _“para eso están los Diccionarios”_.
> *¿En dónde digo esto?*
> Y que más bien prefería el concepto de alguien cuya lengua nativa fuera el inglés.
> *¿Y esto?*
> No obstante los mejores propósitos del corresponsal en cuestión —con todo y sus elocuentes ejemplos, recomendaciones y correctas maneras de plantearlos— en mensaje dirigido a mí, que encuentro bien contradictorio, consigna usted: _“Resulta que no todas las palabras de idiomas extranjeros, en especial los nombres propios, constan en los diccionarios, (como es lógico de suponer)”_. ¿Qué era, entonces, lo que muy comedidamente sugería aquel interlocutor? De veras, ¡no entiendo nada!
> *Aquí estamos de acuerdo, ¡Yo tampoco te entiendo!*
> En cuanto a mi acotación, ahora responde usted en el mismo tono y remata con un contundente “_¿me 'pillaste' en un error? Pues dímelo de frente_”. Sobre una última formulación suya acerca del tema, con todo respeto y a la espera de no suscitar reacciones del mismo talante, debo señalar que me parece indescifrable: _“However if you are deliberately using a word that is foreign then use the accent. __Examples would be mañana deraciné (rootless/uprooted) soigné (well-groomed) At least here in __California__, I wouldn't use a tilde on manana, since the word is commonly used.  Like "see you manana"._Atentamente,*ANDREOTTI*


*Y acerca de esto último, ¡pues yo no lo dije!!!!

Estos foros están aquí para el intercambio de conocimiento y para la ayuda mutua. Recuérdalo.
*


----------



## ghoti

Vanest said:


> *Y acerca de esto último, ¡pues yo no lo dije!!!!*
> 
> *Estos foros están aquí para el intercambio de conocimiento y para la ayuda mutua. Recuérdalo.*


 
Vanest - com tu permiso - Andreotti has made only a few posts and may not quite know how things work here in the foro. Or perhaps she doesn't understand how her posts sounded.

At any rate, there's a fake Latin motto (it appears in various forms) to the effect of *Non illegitimi carborundum* - Don't let the bastards get you down. Works for me!

Cheers.


----------



## Vanest

Thank you Ghoti, I'll keep that motto in mind!


----------



## alexacohen

Leí hace ya años "Cien años de soledad" de Gabriel García Márquez; Por curiosidad leí también la traducción al inglés "One hundred years of solitude".
Los nombres propios aparecían todos con tilde en la traducción: José Arcadio Buendía, Ursula Iguarán... Por si te sirve de algo, a mí me habría parecido extraño leerlos sin acento; pero claro, mi lengua materna es el español.


----------

